
HackMIT Admissions Puzzle 2020 - justinyu1618
https://command.hackmit.academy
======
justinyu
Looking for a fun challenge? Check out this year's HackMIT Admissions Puzzle!
The challenges range from steganography to computer systems security. The
first 50 solvers get auto admission to HackMIT 2020. Happy puzzling!

